# Pork Trimmings



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread for this but couldn't really think of any existing threads to paste it to, sooooo............

At the grocery store today I picked up around 20 pounds(bout $.30 per pound) of pork trimmings with the intent to make more salt pork, panhetta or lard from it, got to looking an this stuff had it had lots of meat on it. Decided to clean the meat off the fat and make Italian sausage and wound up with about 5 pounds of meat

It made about 8 pounds of sausage and the fat is in the roaster melting down now, this trip to the grocery store was a big win today.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm fixing to pull some trimings out of the freezer today from a hog we butcherd to make sausage.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome. Gotta love when stuff works out like that.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm, what a great idea to use your roaster. We had an electric roaster when I was growing up, but we never used it for rendering lard. 

I do remember those cracklings left from the process. We always had those with corn meal mush.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Any time you want to start a thread titled 'Pork Trimmings...' you go right ahead. Just saying.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

yea yea government spending them sorry-----

dad gum it wrong thread again you know pork politics :surrender:

good catch on the trimmings enjoy that inexpensive sausage.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Got the idea from the oldest daughter, she's been using a large crockpot to render beef tallow to make soap with and thought the roaster would get it done a lot faster with more temp control, works great!

Try putting those cracklings in cornbread batter and grits, we also put them in mush when I was a kid.

Funny how we come full circle, I swore I'd never eat mush again after I left home but here I am now loving the stuff.



weedygarden said:


> Davarm, what a great idea to use your roaster. We had an electric roaster when I was growing up, but we never used it for rendering lard.
> 
> I do remember those cracklings left from the process. We always had those with corn meal mush.


I had to go back into town today to get some lumber for my chicken coop and decided to stop back by the store and see if they had any more trimmings and ====BINGO==== picked up 2 more 10 pound flats.

I'm still rendering but got just under 10 pounds more sausage made, the canner just released and so far we have 10 quarts of amber colored lard. Gonna finish up whats in the roaster tomorrow and I'm hoping to get 7 or 8 more quarts.

We used fennel seeds, garlic, rosemary, savory and bunch of other herbs from the garden to season the sausage and, geeze, it was(is) good.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Enough with the torture*

Please stop talking about cracklings and cornbread I just run out of my pork belly bacon and you guys are killing me.:gaah:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Funny how we come full circle, I swore I'd never eat mush again after I left home but here I am now loving the stuff.


Tastes good? 
Got a recipe?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Linc, never thought about a recipe for mush, just boil cornmeal with a pinch of salt then add whatever flavors you want. We mostly just put a little butter in it but the cracklings or a little bacon gives it an entirely different(better) taste.

The end goal is to make it about the consistancy of other hot cereals while it's hot, it will gel into semi-solid mass as it cools but then you can slice it for polenta.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Linc, never thought about a recipe for mush, just boil cornmeal with a pinch of salt then add whatever flavors you want. We mostly just put a little butter in it but the cracklings or a little bacon gives it an entirely different(better) taste.
> 
> The end goal is to make it about the consistancy of other hot cereals while it's hot, it will gel into semi-solid mass as it cools but then you can slice it for polenta.


I grow up with mush but ours was sweet for morning meal or hot cereal I still make it on those cold days,we also had a salty version with added chunks of meat(pork) or fresh blue crabs from the river,this recipe seems simple.
http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/cornmealmush.htm


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Corn Meal Mush*



Davarm said:


> Linc, never thought about a recipe for mush, just boil cornmeal with a pinch of salt then add whatever flavors you want. We mostly just put a little butter in it but the cracklings or a little bacon gives it an entirely different(better) taste.
> 
> The end goal is to make it about the consistancy of other hot cereals while it's hot, it will gel into semi-solid mass as it cools but then you can slice it for polenta.


Davarm, that sounds like how we made it. I had never heard of polenta or considered that as a way of dealing with leftovers until the last decade or so.

I remember having it occasionally for dinner, but in the mix in the winter time for breakfast. We didn't have cold cereal that you pour from a box when I was growing up. It was usually cream of wheat, oatmeal, corn meal mush, pancakes, bacon, toast, and/or eggs.

Here it is, a very simple, really not needed recipe, unless maybe you've never made it before. I think it is a great basic prepper recipe. I think I need to grind up some of my blue corn and try it soon.

I've attached the recipe in PDF form.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/cornmeal-mush/

Prep Time: 5 Minutes

Cook Time: 7 Minutes

Ready In: 12 Minutes

Servings: 8

"Cornmeal cooked with salt and water to make a thick porridge-like food to use as a hot breakfast or a side dish with dinner."

Ingredients:

1 1/4 cups cornmeal

2 1/2 cups water

1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions:

1. Mix together cornmeal, water, and salt in a medium saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until mixture thickens, about 5 to 7 minutes. 
2. If using as cereal, spoon mush into bowls and serve with milk and sugar, if desired. If frying, pour mixture into a loaf pan and chill completely. Remove from pan, cut into slices, and fry in a small amount of oil over medium-high heat until browned on both sides. Serve with sauce of your choice.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ukrainian style sausage is huge in this area (and much better than anything I tasted elsewhere) but when made with deer it is amazingly even better 

The thing about deer though is that the fat (tallow) has a texture that many find unappetizing (not me) particularly when cold. So the "secret" is in the pork trimming/fat, you can remove most of the deer fat and add in the pork instead to avoid it being dry. Works great.


----------

